# Best lightweight budget cranks



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

I am doing a lightweight budget build and I am not up at all on cranks whatsoever (and wheels but that's a different matter)

My limit is about 100 euros (80 pounds, 120 dollars) but I am going to use ebay (new and secondhand) to spec parts

Perhaps a lightweight square taper crank and bottom bracket is best? (e.g. Middleburn RS 8 + bb)

I'm happy to go with a single ring and no front mech for now.

what options are out there?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm building a bike up now... The crankset was the most agonizing purchase of the whole affair!! It took me three weeks longer to chooose than on any other part - including frame!

I had more money dedicated to the cranks than you do and I found it a challenge. I finally settled on an e.13 XCX SS cranket for $206 and a RaceFace Single ring for $34.

I think your budget is going to be challenging.

I did do a crank setup for $129 on my trail bike. I got an SLX crank from Bikewagon for $129. I pulled two of the three rings and set it up 1x9 with the middle ring. But it wasn't so light - just reasonable considering price/weight.

If you find Middleburn RS8-Uno Cranks complete with bottom bracket for $120 - go for it. I couldn't find the crank and ring (excluding BB) for less under $200. Throw in a BB - and it would probably be closer to $300.

I did see an interesting crank on eBay. It's the Spot Brand single speed crankset. I emailed one seller and he/she said it weighed around 800 grams. That's not bad for $60!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spot Brand Single Speed Crankset*

Here's a link to the Spot Brand crankset on eBay.


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

What weight is your total e13 crank setup? hollowtech2 right? (I am still in the nineties when it comes to cranks)

That Spot Brand is a decent price - but I think it will total over 800 gram with ring?

I am trying to keep the whole setup under 800 gram.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

My e.13 is on order right now and hasn't arrived. Advertised weight is 575 for cranks, 666 for cranks and BB. A ring is NOT included but can be had for as little as 30 grams. I'm thinking it will come to about 700 grams altogether.

Not as light as some would like but OK considering the price.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Check out the square taper stuff from DaVinci. I use them on my Reign with a Ti BB and they work great.

daVinci Designs - Performance Handbuilt Tandem Bicycles | with Independent Coasting Drivetrain


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

DO NOT get a middleburn RS8 with ISIS bottom bracket configuration. Go square taper if you have to. Best to go with their x-type integrated axle which then allows you to use a Shimano bottom bracket. Shimano bottom brackets are light, cheap and easily found. 

I have the Rs8 with ISIS. Unless you shell out big dollars for SKF ISIS bottom bracket you are not saving money. Nor are you saving any weight if you go with SKF.

Best bang for the buck. go find a used XTR M960 or XTR M970 crankset on ebay. I've also seen Sram XX cranksets for around 280 USD on closeouts if you want double..


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

I think the Middleburns with a retro lightweight (2nd hand) BB might be the ticket - all square taper

I think I could that for sub 100 euros (80 pounds sterling)

To save cost on my bike I have to go for 2nd hand wheels and cranks basically. Sub 8kg bike for 800 euros or less - gonna be tight.


----------

